# Some newly named frogs



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just an interesting article of some newly named beautiful frogs that are of course critically endangered.

New colorful rainforest frog named after Prince Charles (PICTURES)


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Prince Charles huh!? Thats pretty cool. Its always awesome to hear new species being found!


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

very cool frog!


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

is it me or do they have huge toe pads?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Brilliant. Big x marks the spot for smugglers... sigh. Am I too jaded?


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

jacobi said:


> Brilliant. Big x marks the spot for smugglers... sigh. Am I too jaded?


Unfortunately this seems to almost always be the case...


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

just me or does it seem based on location and the coloration that it could be a sort of mimic of the nearby sylvatica populations









photo from dendrobase.de © 2004 Jan Verkade









photo from news.mongabay.com Luis A. Coloma

james


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

very interesting james. I bet it does have something to do with mimicry.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Coolio, I talked with the guy that helped discribe this species on Reddit


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

nice lookin frog , frogman roth is gone from wisco


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Froggyplush said:


> nice lookin frog , frogman roth is gone from wisco


yeah i know, it's a total bummer


----------

